# Work experience letter



## mdeep (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

Has any faced trouble in obtaining Experience letter. My previous organisation is saying that they cant provide the experience letter. They can just provide a statement of service.

As per new point system, experience letter needs to state 5 main duties as well.

How can i sort it out 

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can do a statutory declaration and have it signed in front of a lawyer, stating the reasons why you are unable to provide the reference letter and giving a detailed description of your duties performed. You will need to attach other evidence such as payslips, contract, correspondence, etc to prove that you are indeed employed by the company.

I had a similar issue and did a statutory declaration as my employer point blank refused to give me a reference. I have now resigned and having spoken to them again, they have stated that they will now provide the reference - let's hope they do indeed provide one on my last day but either way a stat declaration, supported by evidence is fine and acceptable.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

mdeep said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has any faced trouble in obtaining Experience letter. My previous organisation is saying that they cant provide the experience letter. They can just provide a statement of service.
> 
> ...


They are correct. HR will only be able to provide you statement of service. If you are still in contact with your manger's in previous company, they should be able to provide you one. statuary declaration is another option.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i need statutory declaration format in case i didnt get exp letter from myprevious employer


Achilles said:


> They are correct. HR will only be able to provide you statement of service. If you are still in contact with your manger's in previous company, they should be able to provide you one. statuary declaration is another option.


----------



## mdeep (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot Maz25 and Achilles!!

Hey Chinamay... I dont have statutory declaration format :-(


----------



## s_sathish_in (Sep 25, 2011)

*Statutory declaration format*



chinmay shah said:


> i need statutory declaration format in case i didnt get exp letter from myprevious employer


I have used the below content for my statutory declaration on a INR 20 stamp paper and got it signed by a Notary public. Hope this would be useful to you as well. 

Date: 20th June 2011
Place: Chennai



AFFIDAVIT
TO WHOMSOVER IT MAY CONCERN

I S. Sathish Kumar, aged 31 years working as a DESIGNATION with XYZ Limited, Address, India from July 2008 to till date, hereby do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:

XYZ Limited cannot issue work experience letter briefly as this is against the company norms and policies. So I am enlisting my duties and responsibilities as mentioned below

DUTIES AT XYZ Limited

Products: ABC, DEF, EFG 
Timeline: July ’08 – Till date
Role/Designation: 

Responsibilities 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Computer Languages and Other Software:

•	Database: Postgresql, Mysql 
•	Linux Shell Scripting
•	MS OFFICE
•	Microsoft Windows

Management Skill:

•	Team Building
•	Mentoring
•	Supervision
•	Managing Team 


To support this statement I have enclosed reference letter issued by colleagues Mr.A, Mr. B and my Appointment letter.

I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 1995 as amended and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations to be true in every particular.


Signature of S. Sathish Kumar
Making the Declaration
Declared on this day of 20th June 2011


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Sathish.. this is really helpful!!!

Is this required just for skill assessment or at the time of lodging the PR as well?

Can you please let me know the documents you have sent while lodging for the PR (if you already have) 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## s_sathish_in (Sep 25, 2011)

sadie_ said:


> Thanks Sathish.. this is really helpful!!!
> 
> Is this required just for skill assessment or at the time of lodging the PR as well?
> 
> ...


PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf in acs.org.au has answers for all your questions. 

I have sent the following docs

UG certificate & transcripts
NIIT certificates and transcripts
Reference letters from my previous two employers that contains the details of the activities that I was performing on the job

Reference letters from my current manager and another colleague above my level in a INR 20 stamp paper signed by a Notary public(If you manage to get the experience letter from the current company in company's letter head that's sufficient otherwise two reference letters)

Make sure you send the copies of your certificates and reference letters certified by a Notary public or a chartered accountant. I have sent the 20 INR stamp papers in original.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sathish


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thanks !!*



Maz25 said:


> You can do a statutory declaration and have it signed in front of a lawyer, stating the reasons why you are unable to provide the reference letter and giving a detailed description of your duties performed. You will need to attach other evidence such as payslips, contract, correspondence, etc to prove that you are indeed employed by the company.
> 
> I had a similar issue and did a statutory declaration as my employer point blank refused to give me a reference. I have now resigned and having spoken to them again, they have stated that they will now provide the reference - let's hope they do indeed provide one on my last day but either way a stat declaration, supported by evidence is fine and acceptable.


THank you so much !

This forum is really helping us figure out this major move.

:clap2:


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

can u guide me if have mentioned declaration act 1835 it will create any issue ..any one have any idea


s_sathish_in said:


> I have used the below content for my statutory declaration on a INR 20 stamp paper and got it signed by a Notary public. Hope this would be useful to you as well.
> 
> Date: 20th June 2011
> Place: Chennai
> ...


----------



## s_sathish_in (Sep 25, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> can u guide me if have mentioned declaration act 1835 it will create any issue ..any one have any idea


I got this content from a migration agent called Y Axis in Bangalore. Hope this would be sufficient. 

Thanks,
Sathish


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i have a question on declaration year what i have used its ok or not

i have used declaration act 1835


s_sathish_in said:


> I got this content from a migration agent called Y Axis in Bangalore. Hope this would be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathish


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

*need help*

I am currently employed in mideast. working with same co for almost 10 years. my previous employer in India had issued me an experience letter mentioning only designation and no job duties. I got experience letter from current co which can fetch me max points for exp more than 8 yrs. 

my agent asked me to get a full exp letter from previous employer, so i wrote an email to my ex-boss asking for it but he dint reply back.so, i told my agent that its not possible for me to get exp letter so she told me to prepare a self declaration with all the duties mentioned and take a print on blank paper and sign. she also said that its not required but better to have it ready incase ACS asks for it.


guys! pls share with me some format of self declaration letter.

Thanks


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

s_sathish_in said:


> PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf in acs.org.au has answers for all your questions.
> 
> I have sent the following docs
> 
> ...


Dear Sathish,
Is it Mandatory to attach a transcript along with the marksheets / certificate?
I suppose that one has to attach both Marksheets and certificates, correct me if I am wrong.
Experience letter I guess is different from service letter, as service letter does not state your duties, may be we will have to request the previous manager to get this one on company letter head, right?
Regards,


----------



## Keshai (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi

Im new to this site but since it seems so helpful i thought i may try it, I require a letter sumtn about specific dates of work in order to be paid correctly as a teacher in NZ. I want to know what must the letter contain? Or where can i get a sample? I am not teaching yet but i am aware i may need this later on.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated

thnx


----------



## Tango1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Chinmay,

Not able to view the content of the format

Can you paste it again?





s_sathish_in said:


> I got this content from a migration agent called Y Axis in Bangalore. Hope this would be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathish


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> You can do a statutory declaration and have it signed in front of a lawyer, stating the reasons why you are unable to provide the reference letter and giving a detailed description of your duties performed. You will need to attach other evidence such as payslips, contract, correspondence, etc to prove that you are indeed employed by the company.
> 
> I had a similar issue and did a statutory declaration as my employer point blank refused to give me a reference. I have now resigned and having spoken to them again, they have stated that they will now provide the reference - let's hope they do indeed provide one on my last day but either way a stat declaration, supported by evidence is fine and acceptable.


Hello,

Can you please help in getting clarifying a few of my doubts regarding the statutory declaration. Here I go:

1) Is it mandatory to have the statutory declaration by my supervisor in the company? I checked on the ACS website they have mentioned that it is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. What is your idea about this?

2) Is it okay if I don't have the organization chart proving that the declarer is my supervisor?

3) Is it required to give the landline number of the declarer or can we give the mobile number only?

4) Is it mandatory that the declarer should still be working with the same company? I see on the forum that some people have mentioned that they have provided the declarer's official landline number and visiting card. But I have a few of my employments which are like 8 years old. For sure none of my those time colleagues are still with that company? What do you suggest?

I know it's a long list of questions and I really appreciate the help you are extending.

This forum rocks! 

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

*hi*

i think its only required while skill assessment. 

No company issues exp letter with Job responsibilities.

did DIAC asked for that???


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*hi*



shivkaundal said:


> i think its only required while skill assessment.
> 
> No company issues exp letter with Job responsibilities.
> 
> did DIAC asked for that???


Hi shivkaundal,

Thanks for the quick reply.

I thiink I did not clarify this properly. I've still not got my skills assessed and I need this information to submit my documents to ACS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friend,

My answers are given below:

1) Is it mandatory to have the statutory declaration by my supervisor in the company? I checked on the ACS website they have mentioned that it is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. What is your idea about this?

See, there are two situations called ideal and practical. If you are able to get the statutory declaration from your manager, it is the best. However, if your unable to make it, you could get it from your colleague who works at the same level as you do. Both cases are fine on condition that he/she mentions his/her contact details like official email id, mobile number, date of issue, your tenure, designation, etc. on the document.

2) Is it okay if I don't have the organization chart proving that the declarer is my supervisor?

This is OK, but ask him to mention that he is your colleague.

3) Is it required to give the landline number of the declarer or can we give the mobile number only?

It depends on the availability of the number. During your visa process, if he will not change that number, then it is fine. It could be either mobile or land line number.

4) Is it mandatory that the declarer should still be working with the same company? I see on the forum that some people have mentioned that they have provided the declarer's official landline number and visiting card. But I have a few of my employments which are like 8 years old. For sure none of my those time colleagues are still with that company? What do you suggest?

If your manager/supervisor has jumped from your past company, get the statutory declaration clearly mentioning that he worked along with you in your past company from xxx till xxx. He knows you very well and confirms your roles and responsibilities as follows. Moreover, he has to mention his current designation, contact details with current company etc. This is fine.

Hope i clarified all your lengthy queries. Shoot me any other queries if you have (ha ha ha). Like my comment if is really worth.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*hi*

Can someone please shed light on the queries I've posted?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Can someone please shed light on the queries I've posted?


Hi friend,

My answers are given below:

1) Is it mandatory to have the statutory declaration by my supervisor in the company? I checked on the ACS website they have mentioned that it is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. What is your idea about this?

See, there are two situations called ideal and practical. If you are able to get the statutory declaration from your manager, it is the best. However, if your unable to make it, you could get it from your colleague who works at the same level as you do. Both cases are fine on condition that he/she mentions his/her contact details like official email id, mobile number, date of issue, your tenure, designation, etc. on the document.

2) Is it okay if I don't have the organization chart proving that the declarer is my supervisor?

This is OK, but ask him to mention that he is your colleague.

3) Is it required to give the landline number of the declarer or can we give the mobile number only?

It depends on the availability of the number. During your visa process, if he will not change that number, then it is fine. It could be either mobile or land line number.

4) Is it mandatory that the declarer should still be working with the same company? I see on the forum that some people have mentioned that they have provided the declarer's official landline number and visiting card. But I have a few of my employments which are like 8 years old. For sure none of my those time colleagues are still with that company? What do you suggest?

If your manager/supervisor has jumped from your past company, get the statutory declaration clearly mentioning that he worked along with you in your past company from xxx till xxx. He knows you very well and confirms your roles and responsibilities as follows. Moreover, he has to mention his current designation, contact details with current company etc. This is fine.

Hope i clarified all your lengthy queries. Shoot me any other queries if you have (ha ha ha). Like my comment if is really worth.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> My answers are given below:
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

This helps a lot though I've a few more 

Is it required that the declarer should have worked with me for the whole of my tenure. For example, it I worked in a company for 3 years (from March 2009 till April 2012) but the declarer (who was my supervisor) worked for 1.6 years (from say January 2010 till June 2011) is that okay? In this case, will I need to have a declaration from someone else for the rest of the period (that is before the declarer's joining and after his leaving the company)?

The questions might sound stupid but I'm just trying to be safe 

Greatly appreciate your replies!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> This helps a lot though I've a few more
> 
> ...


Ankit,

See, there is no need that the declarer from whom you get letter should have worked with you during your whole tenure. But, he should have known you and your roles and responsibilities during the tenure. Take my case as an example, where i worked in XYZ company for 1 year but received recommendation letter from one of supervisors under whom i worked only for 6 months. I didn't approach another supervisor for remaining 6 months. However, ask him not to mention his tenure in the declaration letter if he worked with you for less than 4/6 months. Tell him to indicate that he was your supervisor for XYZ project. You worked as XYZ designation from this date to that on full time position and performed below roles and responsibilities during your employment period.

But, his current contact details are mandatory to write down on the document in case for verification of your background.

I am tired of toying such a long reply (ha ha ha). 

All the very best,

Sathiya


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*hi*

Saathiya, thanks for the prompt reply and sorry to make you write those long replies 

It's because of experience expats like you that this forum rocks 

Thanks again


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Sathiya,

Can you pls confirm it will be Non judicial stamp paper OR judicial stamp paper for SD.

Thanks in advance.
Man


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Can you pls confirm it will be Non judicial stamp paper OR judicial stamp paper for SD.
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

Judicial stamp paper, i suppose. This is a stamp paper that is available in court and you have to get it by giving an address proof and the same will be written on that stamp paper itself. Your name, your father's name, hometown, district, State all are written there on the stamp. i hope you could identify this.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks !!


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Experience Letter*

I am being told that experience letter requires minimum job duties mentioned. My previous employer is refusing to provide a new experience letter now with job duties. Below is what i currently have can someone tell me if it will work 

This is to certify that XXX was in our employment from XXX to XXX At the time of leaving the services of the company he was designated as Sr. Engineer (Software). 

The Details of his Skill set are as follows 

Oracle, Java, IIS, COM, Active Reports 

Role of a team lead inlcuding project management activiies, Task Planning, Task Allocation and Client Communication


----------



## rrman1 (Nov 20, 2015)

zpat978 said:


> I am being told that experience letter requires minimum job duties mentioned. My previous employer is refusing to provide a new experience letter now with job duties. Below is what i currently have can someone tell me if it will work
> 
> This is to certify that XXX was in our employment from XXX to XXX At the time of leaving the services of the company he was designated as Sr. Engineer (Software).
> 
> ...


Then you may go for notary declaration where your previous supervisor will sign. 

Also "full time" employment should be 
mentioned.


----------

